# Thumb Trigger Release Paracord Wrist Strap



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

well done


----------



## slingEMin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you..


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I shoot a Carter Chocolate and it has a small hole in the trigger like your Stan. I have mine on a lanyard around my neck. I have thousands of shots with it and no problems. Yours is nice but consider a lanyard. Nothing dangling from your wrist and still easy to find. I was concerned about getting something wrapped up in the string at first. I use a 3/16" main string and step that down to 1/16" to hook up the release.


----------



## slingEMin (Jan 30, 2013)

I like your idea, but the even the idea of the lanyard getting caught up in the sting scares the crap out of me..


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice!! I need to make one. Bumped my release while it was hanging on my bow twice last season hunting. Luckily no deer were close by when i climbed down.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I have been shooting my CA off a lanyard for a least 3 years. I hunt with set up as well.


----------



## countryredneck7 (Aug 19, 2008)

Just be careful. I made one for my tru ball and had it attached basically the same way but guess I didn't have enough slack in it. A few time as I was drawing up I guess with no slack I put too much tension on the trigger and whammo .. pre-mature release


----------



## Shwack_27 (Nov 8, 2012)

Very good idea, just so happens as i saw this i just finished up a bino strap and made one in 2 minutes with the leftovers! Cool!


----------



## whiter16 (Jun 26, 2003)

That is primo. I have never done any braiding with paracord, are there some instructions somewhere I could 
look at to get started?


----------



## Kleinhardtm (Nov 22, 2016)

I like it. I shoot a Carter Just B-Cuz and was trying to think of a way to make a wrist strap for it and will definitely check this option out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenjataimu (May 1, 2019)

Curious, why isnt this a standard practice?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

whiter16 said:


> That is primo. I have never done any braiding with paracord, are there some instructions somewhere I could
> look at to get started?





slingEMin said:


> Got bored today, figured I'd whip up this wrist strap. I was getting tired of having to put down my stan between, after, really just anytime between the shots and reloads. This is just a quick jobie but I actually really like it, not to cumbersome, just right. The colors are funky but they can always be changed.
> View attachment 1720994
> View attachment 1720996
> View attachment 1720997
> ...


nice, clever.

Is it a thumb trigger or back tension release? Like others have said, I guess the question is it a potential risk where you have it?


It blows my mind that so many hand held releases DON'T come with a lanyard hole.

I'm currently using a 4 finger Tru Ball Max Pro 4, and not lanyard hole. Actually lost the first one (bye bye 100$ dollars), cuz I had it clipped on my d-loop and guess i bumped the trigger. 

So I bought a Tru Fire Edge, 4 finger and it DID have a lanyard hole but almost at the very bottom were the pinky finger goes. Ended up returning it for another max pro 4 but I carefully drille a hole in the same place as the Edge. 

well out of the way of any moving parts.

here's a couple pics. I've since changed the weave to a snake knot and instead of using a slide to tighten it, I came up with the idea of cutting a smallish bungee cord cuz so now don't have to tighten it and it comes off and on super easy.

Like you, very annoying to have to take it off and on all the time. some pics......


----------



## moonshinespaz1 (Mar 29, 2019)

countryredneck7 said:


> Just be careful. I made one for my tru ball and had it attached basically the same way but guess I didn't have enough slack in it. A few time as I was drawing up I guess with no slack I put too much tension on the trigger and whammo .. pre-mature release


I thought of this when i saw the picture as well...think the better place to put it would be the jaw lock button.


Looks nice though.....will have to do something like this for my Insatiable

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

whiter16 said:


> That is primo. I have never done any braiding with paracord, are there some instructions somewhere I could
> look at to get started?


Look up tyingitalltogether on YouTube. The guy is a Zen Master with paracord. Written several books but the free videos are a bit easier to follow. 

Here's a basic snake weave, very easy to follow...

https://youtu.be/3WsR3GQgmGg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

How I do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaykarthick (Feb 23, 2018)

Good idea


----------



## CBSimco (May 19, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## abbaba969 (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## bigmac2516 (Oct 26, 2015)

Very Nice


----------



## jawasuchno (Nov 28, 2015)

Clever


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

looks good


----------



## 222 REM (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump Good idea


----------



## rivalstrings (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks a little bulky.


----------

